# Motorhome sites with carp fishing in France needed



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi,
I am looking to go over to France in early April and don't want to go a lot further south than Paris. 
We will mainly be going down for carp fishing so we are mainly looking for a site with carp fishing on the site.
Any recommendations will be much appreciated.

Thanks

Tich


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

This is a lake with a couple of hook ups in the car park,not really a site
but might be worth a look.

linky dink


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

We overnighted at this site years ago, the clue is in the name :wink:

Don't know what the fishing is like but several big ponds there......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2807

Pete


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi tich613
We're not a campsite but we are a Carp fishery that can accommodate a motorhome (with hook up) we've been motorhomers in excess of 30 years so are motorhome friendly. Have a look at the website to see the quality of the fish etc *{Advertising and Website Link Removed by Moderators}*
John.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Forest View at Remelard is a site owned by an english couple, it has one fairly large pond on it with carp. Its around 240 mile from Calais.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

peejay said:


> Hi;
> 
> We overnighted at this site years ago, the clue is in the name :wink:
> 
> ...


We stayed there overnight year before last - an English guy was in the middle of landing the most *enormous *carp while we walked round the site.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Last September we stayed at a large campsite north east of Paris in Picardie between Compiegne and Soissons called La Croix du Vieux Pont (Camping Cheque site). Camp site is very well equipped.
They have a large lake where guys were pulling out enormous carp and a river running by as well with loads of fish.

French post code 02290 Berny Rivière
www.la-croix-du-vieux-pont.com

Bob


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks for all the replies so far, I am looking into them all now.


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks to Peejay and Solwaybuggier for suggesting Camping Le Vivier Aux Carpes I have booked for a few days over Easter and will let you all know how I get on out there.
Cheers
Tich


----------

